# Stormy Peaks



## kalgra (Jun 26, 2017)

Haven't posted anything for awhile thought Id share something recent.




Stormy Peaks by Kristian Algra, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Jun 26, 2017)

Wonderful!


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 26, 2017)

Wow, like this one. Were you just that lucky or did you add the lighting in the background post. I don't seem to ever be that lucky.


----------



## paigew (Jun 27, 2017)

Great shot [emoji119]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary A. (Jun 27, 2017)

Love it.


----------



## Braineack (Jun 27, 2017)

where's the love button?


----------



## kalgra (Jun 27, 2017)

Thanks for all the kind words. It really lifts me up!



smoke665 said:


> Wow, like this one. Were you just that lucky or did you add the lighting in the background post. I don't seem to ever be that lucky.



No the lightning was added in post. I'm not that lucky either. This was 5 frame bracketed (3 exposures) pano shot in portrait mode so any way you look at it it technically was not captured in camera that way. The lightning was from a different sequence that was much later in the evening. I might take it out. I did it just for fun and to test out some new techniques I had recently learned in PS. I like the lighting in there but I think if you really know what your looking at its obvious it wasn't captured in camera like that. 

I cant recall which one but one of the far peaks in the background I believe is called stormy peak, so I thought maybe it was fitting.


----------



## qmr55 (Jun 27, 2017)

That really came out awesome!


----------



## Low_Sky (Jun 27, 2017)

Great work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zombiesniper (Jun 27, 2017)

Excellent shot.

Nominated for POTM.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 27, 2017)

The lightning wasn't immediately obvious ... until you mentioned it.
I think it is a well built image, with or without the lightning.


----------



## goooner (Jun 28, 2017)

Excellent!


----------



## weepete (Jun 28, 2017)

Superb shot. And browsing throgh your flickr page you have a lot of stunning shots. Exceedingly strong shot and portfolio. Well done indeed!


----------



## gckless (Jun 29, 2017)

Wow, fantastic shot!


----------



## fishing4sanity (Jun 29, 2017)

That's a holy wow shot!


----------



## peaceangel83 (Jul 3, 2017)

Outstanding shoot !!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------

